# Basically a FN for $75 *picture UPDATE*



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

http://dayton.craigslist.org/pet/1760895825.html

$75. I only have like...$50. Wasted opportunity. Would've been HEAVEN for my 3 boys.

Got it all set up and finally took pictures!
Whole cage:









Top:









Bottom:









It just has the standard things in it, lots of houses and chew toys...the top is pretty bare though. My mom's teaching me to crochet so soon there's gonna be plenty of hammocks for them. And my parents got a new coffee maker so I took the old pot and hung it up for them. They haven't quite discovered it yet. X]


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Basically a FN for $75*

Holy crap. You cant beg/borrow/steal $25? Totally worth it.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Basically a FN for $75*

I'm really gonna try, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to yet. I already emailed the guy, so no one else takes it if I can manage to get some money together.
God, I'm really hoping no one else takes it. Great price.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Basically a FN for $75*

I will give you the $25. Seriously. That's too good to miss!


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Basically a FN for $75*



hansloas said:


> I will give you the $25. Seriously. That's too good to miss!


I would have no problem taking it. 
Whoever the cage belongs to said it's still available so that's good. I'm still trying to get money from anyone from my family, still can't say if it'll work out. I've been dreaming of a FN for FOREVER and I know this isn't exact but it's basically the same thing.

If I can't get it I'm gonna post something telling everyone on this forum that if you live in Ohio you should take this. Incredible deal.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Basically a FN for $75*

You kinda already did advertise it... I wouldnt be suprised if another memeber beats you too it lol. So hurry up, if hansolas can give you the money, awesome but do it fast  Awesome deal!! It looks exactly like a FN, I would rebuy it off you for 250.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Basically a FN for $75*

The Feisty Ferret cage, is smaller then the FN.
It has the same dimensions as the Martins r-659, which can hold up to 5 rats according the cage calculator.
3-4 is a better bet.
Only one of the doors opens on each level, and it has plastic ramps instead of metal ones.
It is still a good cage though.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Basically a FN for $75*

I know it's smaller, but it's still a great cage, better then the one I have now. And a world cheaper then a real FN. I only have 3 rats anyway.
I already emailed the guy though, and he said I could have it so I get first dibs on it. 

My mom said she'd lend me the money! This cage is mine! Yay! I'm excited, gotta start makin' hammocks and cubes.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Basically a FN for $75*

 YAY! Congrats! Enjoy your new awesome cage :]


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Basically a FN for $75*

Yay dont forget to post pics once you've filled it with hammocks and toys!


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Basically a FN for $75*

For sure! =]


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Basically a FN for $75*

Hahaha Ema, "steal"
I'd probably resort to that. That's crazy, what a great deal!!! Lucky you, enjoy your new cage!


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Basically a FN for $75*

UPDATE

I'll be picking up the cage noon tomorrow and will probably spend the whole day decorating. No school tomorrow cause it's a holiday. ^^


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Basically a FN for $75*

That's the cage I have for my rats. I have 3 girls on the top level and 2 boys on the bottom. I love it and so do they.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Basically a FN for $75*

Any updates on the cage? I've talked myself into getting one


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Basically a FN for $75*



hansloas said:


> Any updates on the cage? I've talked myself into getting one


I've been lazy about getting online, sorry. 
But yep, it's great! Was a bit of a pain to put together, but we didn't have any instructions which obviously made it harder. My 3 boys LOVE the space! They aren't huge chewers or diggers or anything so I covered the floors with towels and it's working beautifully. I will take pictures eventually....when I'm not so lazy.

If you have the money to get a CN or FN get one, because they're obviously better, but if you're on a budget this cage is perfect.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Watch out for the yarn and ratties. It gets balled up in their stomach and they can't digest it. Try no-sew methods for making hammocks.
Or, I could make some for you and mail them out to you.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

hansloas said:


> Watch out for the yarn and ratties. It gets balled up in their stomach and they can't digest it. Try no-sew methods for making hammocks.
> Or, I could make some for you and mail them out to you.


Oh, really? they chew on fabrics and it's okay so I guess I assumed it would be okay for them if they nibbled on yarn. They really don't chew at all though, so it should be fine for them. 
That's so nice and if you're offering I don't think I can refuse but it's not necessary. ^^\

Have you decided which cage you're getting yet?


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Well, I am not sure yet. I just quit my job (because they were absolutely horrible to me) and I'm in the process of getting another. They took $150 out in taxes in this upcoming paycheck. 
So, I'll be getting $100 less than I should. So, I'm screwed xD
But, when I get the money, I'll probably get the FF. It seems to be just as good. Just, less expensive. :]

And, yeah, I'll make you up a couple. How big do you want them?


----------



## Xposure120 (Apr 1, 2010)

So I am thinking of the feisty ferret cage. I have one rat that's not liking the other two so there is a piece of plexi in my big martins cage (making it two cages) but it's terrible to clean and it always smells. I wanted to see if I got a new cage that on new territory they could all get along. I have two cats and I am unsure if their little paws will fit through those bars. Any suggestions?


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Xposure120 said:


> So I am thinking of the feisty ferret cage. I have one rat that's not liking the other two so there is a piece of plexi in my big martins cage (making it two cages) but it's terrible to clean and it always smells. I wanted to see if I got a new cage that on new territory they could all get along. I have two cats and I am unsure if their little paws will fit through those bars. Any suggestions?


You could try that, and if they don't get along you can separate the floors of the FF. 
A cat's paw would fit through the bars, yes, but it's raised from the floor so as long as you don't have anything near it that the cat could climb onto, I don't think they would be able to reach it.


----------



## ratlover5 (Jun 9, 2012)

cool but the one level looks small


----------

